# What's in the mind of a BHM/FFA ?



## Britannia (Sep 11, 2007)

I have always found that music videos represent what's inside me better than anything else commonly visual. I also am just in love with these vids.

RULE: Pick three emotions. Choose one youtube/etc video that represents them best for you. Comment on the person who posted last (this is because I hate when people don't bother actually watching/reading/whatever other peoples' posts). 

Whoot! :bounce:

I always have been envious of Brody from the Distillers. I wish I could look, sound, and act like her. City of Angels

Most of the time, I feel like this video: Trip Like I Do
I'm a recovering drug addict -- coke, haven't touched it in about 4 years -- but I still feel like this pretty much constantly.

And this is how I feel when I'm heartbroken, which has been for about the past month or more: The Hunger


----------



## mischel (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey ho Britannia!!

What a great idea to make this thread!!!!!

The first video that represents me in cases when i am cleaning up my room, being in a rush, loaded with fresh new energy or being annoyed or charged with furiousness. I like to hear this kind of music in discos and pubs and when i drive in my car with open windows. The Genre is "Black Metal". It's like Heavy Metal but with satanic/atheist lyrics and much faster and cruddier music.
This means... do not watch if you believe in one or more gods   .
Behemoth - Decade of Therion

The second youtube video is a happy one. I am a very optimistic and fortunate person and i love to show my smile. I choosed this song because i found the youtube video, there are so many other songs like this i have on my harddisk and on my mobile. In the summer when i am driving (again with open windows) with my car, i play songs like this. Perhaps you know "you are my sunshine, my only sunshine, you make me happy ...." or "schön ist es auf der welt zu sein (german, does mean: it's fantastic to be alive / born on this world)" or of course many Oliver Onions (Bud Spencer) movie theme songs.
France Gall - Poupée de Cire

This song makes me nearly crying while writing this text.
I didn't hear it for several weeks... There are many more songs like this from the band "Deine Lakaien" which are sad songs but there are also as many songs which are positive.
Genre: Darkwave / Avantgarde / (This song: ~Classic)
Deine Lakaien - Where You Are

That's it! But there are 400 other songs i have on my harddrive i LOVE SO MUCH. I'm a music freak... There are so many freaky different music genres i like... Uhhh i try to count them^^:

Gabber, Oi! Punk (Streetpunk), Deathrock, Horrorpunk, Darkwave, Electronic Body Music (EBM), Industrial, Black Metal, Death Metal, Power Metal, Gothic, Techno, Minimal, Batcave, Hardstyle, Jumpstyle, Tecktronic, Folk, Neofolk, Classical, Drum 'n' Bass, Jungle, Punk.......... and many more.

I don't like Hip-Hop or R'n'B    .
It's like Religion for me. I can tolerate it but i dont want to be a part of it.


Now my comments about the music videos the person before me has posted.

I only liked one of your videos... But that one very much. It's "The Distillers - The Hunger". "Trip like i do" is not fast enough for me, and about "City of Angels" i think that there is a better song from The Distillers. The Hunger^^.
But you have to know that i dont understand lyrics. This means i heed mostly for the refrain, the rythm, bassline and melody :bow: :bow:  .


----------



## ~da rev~ (Sep 12, 2007)

I did this exact same thing for a class I took 2 years ago. 

First I'd like to say for this video that in the beginning you'll hear "Mantra", a low humming tone. That sound is the lead singer squeezing his cat, recording it, than slowing it down. Now that I got that out of the way, lets see how this song represents me. Well, this song is all about separation. The line "I know the pieces fit, because I watched them fall away". That means that they were at one time whole, and now they're not. The Video, to me, represents utter confusion. The guy doesn't know where he's going, or what he's seeing, or what he's doing. Neither do I. I'm just floating through life, taking whatever comes to me. I'm a drifting spirit, though I stay in one place. The video is...Schism by TOOL 

Moving on..

The next video adheres to the lighter side of me. You'll see that its a song by Tenacious D. About their "History". I feel like that is the history of all of us. Which it technically is. They were just saying that they were all apart of it. Its not just a list of bull shit that we've done in the past. Its about a dream of rocking. Which I, and i'm sure a lot of you, have. That it takes a lot of work to become a rock-n-roll god. And this is a Chronicle of our rise....TO POWER!! Okay, this whole thing made no sense. What am I talking about. I just wanted to share The D with everyone. Not to mention, the D are BHM sex gods.The History of Tenacious D - Tenacious D 

And Finally...

This really has nothing to do with the video. Because this song has a user made video, which I respect. I wish I was kinda artistic and talented like that, though I am not. This song makes me feel very relaxed and very in tune with everything thats around me. The song is Going to California - Led Zeppelin


----------



## StridentDionysus (Sep 12, 2007)

First a songs that put me in a good mood (some in spanish ) 

Rigo Tovar -- Perdoname mi Amor por ser tan Guapo Title means "Forgive me my love for being so handsome" and it could be very well based on me   

Then the song that ALWAYS NO MATTER WHAT puts me in a good mood: The Polyphonic Spree -- Light and Day 

Then there are the songs that I listen to when Im drunk and/or depressed: 

Jose Alfredo Jimenez -- Ella Song title in english is "Her" and it talks about how a woman left him and of course he is sad  

Antonio Aguilar -- No Volere "I wont come back" same thing but this time is a mad guy song. There's more but those songs make me sad and now I need a drink ¬¬ 

And that's it! I like almost any style of music, Im a metal head but metal is like my everyday music, it always puts me in a good mood but I can't just pic songs cuz I love 'em all . The only metal I don't like is Black Metal :doh: , it makes me laugh cuz they look so silly with their make up and stuff   

PS: If you want translations for the spanish songs just let me know


----------



## Wanderer (Sep 12, 2007)

First, let me just say that I'm extremely eclectic; therefore, I appreciate all of your videos, though some (like the Black Metal) aren't my cup of cocoa.

The one that curently describes my feelings is "Going Under", by Evanescence. When you're down to your last $100, trapped in the house babysitting for the next two weeks, and realizing you're soon going to be unable to drive a car (and thus to get any sort of job that doesn't involve stuffing envelopes at home and getting stiffed on it), it feels horribly appropriate.

Then there's the one that I feel suits me generally (he said while typing around a two-year-old with an attitude): "Animal I Have Become", by Three Days' Grace. The driving beat, and the connection to my furry side (albeit only in the lyrics), suit me no matter what my mood.

And then, there's the way I feel when things actually work out for me... you can tell by the age of the song how often that happens:

"Holding Out For A Hero", by Bonnie Tyler. (Though the one Jennifer Saunders recorded for Shrek 2 was wonderful.)

Yours truly,

The music-loving,

Wanderer


----------



## ~da rev~ (Sep 12, 2007)

Mmmm. The Polyphonic Spree.


----------



## JustMe (Sep 12, 2007)

Sharing personal stuff... great. :doh: Ok, here goes. This is the best I could do, since I like a lot of songs.

This is the past. Shawn Colvin - Sunny Came Home

This is recent. Christina Aguilera - Fighter

This is now and future. I often feel this way. Jewel- Stand

I am happy a lot, those are just my feelings underneath.
This is usualy when I'm in a better mood (other than putting love songs here, lol).
Shania Twain - Up!: Green Version

I do like many other forms of music. Just certain styles come to mind first.


----------



## scarcity (Sep 12, 2007)

*To Britannia: * I understand why you envy that chick...she's incredibly cool (sorry my immature language  ).

*To ~da rev~:* Thou hast chosen well, my friend!  Tool, Tenacious D and Led Zeppelin are amongst my favorites. And Jack Black is a mega-hottie  

Well, I've never been much into the music videos so the videos don't really matter in my case. Sorry, if I'm ruining the game :doh: 

Now, what have I chosen. Well, nothing yet. I mean, it's not easy to choose 3 songs out of 6129 (according to iTunes). Let me see, let me see....

Ah, here's one. I usually listen to _Dimmu Borgir _when I'm angry. I especially like the song _Hybrid Stigmata_; it's fast and crude. http://youtube.com/watch?v=JVBJqvMG1LU

Crap! The video to the song I had in mind isn't on YouTube. Dang! That song makes me happy. It's called "Það er gott að elska" or "It's good to love" and is composed and performed by my all time favorite solo artist; Bubbi Morthens. Well, _Boys Don't Cry _by _The Cure _will just have to cut it. http://youtube.com/watch?v=iQhh4Xs8RcM

I listen to _Bittersweet Symphony _by _The Verve _(The Rolling Stones???) when I'm sad (heartbroken, lonely, whatever). http://youtube.com/watch?v=V-Po8uJeoUw

Sorry, Led Zeppelin. Sorry, Metallica. Sorry, Ellý og Villi. Sorry, Pantera. Sorry.... etc.


----------



## persimmon (Sep 12, 2007)

The magic of the Internet presents you with...a completely unrelated song, also called "The Hunger".


Guaranteed to make you feel better if you are feeling pouty. Be sure and watch for the super-awesome special effect at 1:40.

persimmon


----------



## scarcity (Sep 13, 2007)

That was an awesome video  ...and a great song, in the same league as ...umm....


......


----------



## ~da rev~ (Sep 13, 2007)

scarcity said:


> *\
> To ~da rev~: Thou hast chosen well, my friend!  Tool, Tenacious D and Led Zeppelin are amongst my favorites. And Jack Black is a mega-hottie  *


*

They are indeed the masters at what they do, especially The D. :bow:*


----------



## StridentDionysus (Oct 25, 2007)

First of all... you really need a tab where you can find your own posts on the CP 

And second, I really liked this thread and that's why I'm bumping it with this:

Slayer -- Raining Blood Love that it's actually raining blood 

I only have one (should be three) but that's pretty much what represents me right now :bow:


\m/ò_ó\m/


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 25, 2007)

You lucky bastards keep meeting these gorgeous, slender FFAs. I would kill for that shit. I get out all the time and put myself out there, but all I get is disgusted looks and people ignoring me. Not being pouty, I'm just jealous lol.


----------



## Wanderer (Oct 27, 2007)

rocczilla said:


> You lucky bastards keep meeting these gorgeous, slender FFAs. I would kill for that shit. I get out all the time and put myself out there, but all I get is disgusted looks and people ignoring me. Not being pouty, I'm just jealous lol.



You're in the wrong thread, and not alone, trust me on both counts.

Yours truly,

The lonesome,

Wanderer


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 27, 2007)

Wanderer said:


> First, let me just say that I'm extremely eclectic; therefore, I appreciate all of your videos, though some (like the Black Metal) aren't my cup of cocoa.
> 
> 
> Yours truly,
> ...



I'm surprised you consider yourself "eclectic" considering all the music you chose is very mainstream.

Interesting.


----------



## Wanderer (Oct 27, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> I'm surprised you consider yourself "eclectic" considering all the music you chose is very mainstream.
> 
> Interesting.



Bonnie Tyler's still mainstream? Odd she doesn't get more airtime... 

Remember, those were just the songs that fit me best at that time. Currently, for instance, my mental state is somewhere between "Still Alive" (ending credits theme for "Portal") and "Green Fields of France". Internally, I've moved away from "Animal I Have Become" and more toward Chama C. Fox's "Wolf In You". I still love "Holding Out For A Hero" for the great moments, though.


----------



## StridentDionysus (Oct 27, 2007)

I thought eclectic meant that you like very different styles of music. Like I do  Salsa, Metal, R&B, Punk, Ballads, Jazz. I like it all


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2007)

Well if any thread was going to give away my secret identity, this is it. >.> But whatever...

My musical tastes & my moods are both eclectic. I also have a tendancy to get temporarily terribly attached to new albums, so what I am really in to on a given day changes week to week. Here's three from this week:

Romantic - Obstacle 2 from Interpol
(http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIwYMZ-fPec)
(This is a live pull and honestly I dunno if I like it... but who knew Paul Banks actually *looked* like Ian Curtis?! The both of them, I dunno, look far younger than I would have guessed from their voices though.)

Perky/Energetic - Junior Kickstart from The Go! Team
(http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQg7qOB5Heg)
(This is a fan video - live action Mrs. Packman. It makes me lol...)

Depressed/Disillusioned - This Place is a Prison from The Postal Service
(http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PveGQoqeSD4)
(Another fan video, but the sound quality is okay.)

My musical taste isn't usually so contemporary to be quite frank, but YouTube is utterly devoid of classical and folk vids. 

rachel


----------



## Wanderer (Oct 27, 2007)

StridentDionysus said:


> I thought eclectic meant that you like very different styles of music. Like I do  Salsa, Metal, R&B, Punk, Ballads, Jazz. I like it all



Well, yes. The three I chose at the time may have been "mainstream", but "Green Fields of France" is folk, and "Still Alive" is a techno balld from a computer game.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 27, 2007)

Wanderer said:


> Bonnie Tyler's still mainstream? Odd she doesn't get more airtime...
> 
> Remember, those were just the songs that fit me best at that time. Currently, for instance, my mental state is somewhere between "Still Alive" (ending credits theme for "Portal") and "Green Fields of France". Internally, I've moved away from "Animal I Have Become" and more toward Chama C. Fox's "Wolf In You". I still love "Holding Out For A Hero" for the great moments, though.




She doesn't get more air time because the song is OLD. But yes, they're very mainstream. But the ones you've just mentioned aren't. However, you JUST mentioned them. Haha.

I think the term eclectic gets used far too often when people try to describe themselves. It's like saying, "look at me, i'm so different than the norm". 
I work in the music industry and it's a pet peeve of mine is all. :doh:


----------



## Wanderer (Oct 28, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> She doesn't get more air time because the song is OLD. But yes, they're very mainstream. But the ones you've just mentioned aren't. However, you JUST mentioned them. Haha.
> 
> I think the term eclectic gets used far too often when people try to describe themselves. It's like saying, "look at me, i'm so different than the norm".
> I work in the music industry and it's a pet peeve of mine is all. :doh:



I understand. For me, "eclectic" just means, "There is no one radio station to fit my taste in music".


----------



## Freedumb (Oct 29, 2007)

Well this song always puts me in a good mood. Possessed To Skate!

This song is for breaking out the brews, and being stupid. Unleash The Bastards

The angry song, although the lyrics are quite positive, it definitely helps voice the rage you can feel towards life. I Will Be Heard

This song speaks to very soul of anyone who has been heartbroken, and it comes from the kings of sludge. Existence Is Punishment


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 30, 2007)

Anything by Tool or the Mars Volta tickles my intellectual fancy... I <3 progressive


----------



## zayus1979 (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't watch music videos, however no artist encapsulates my personality as well as, nor gives me as much enjoyment as The White Stripes...


----------



## zonker (Oct 30, 2007)

rachel said:


> Well if any thread was going to give away my secret identity, this is it. >.> But whatever...
> 
> My musical taste isn't usually so contemporary to be quite frank, but YouTube is utterly devoid of classical and folk vids.
> 
> rachel



Rachel,

Your secret identity is probably safe, but that you love classical and folk vids just makes you all the more intriguing.....

If you like folk, you've got to love John Prine. Some of his songs are silly, but many are so contemplative and serious that they will just make your heart move in ways you've never known it to move before. I know my choices aren't as upbeat as some of those which come above me. Sorry, lately, life has been a bit tough.

Anyway, here are some of my fairly raw emotions as of late, and I'll choose some John Prine to go with them:

Lonely. When you're lonely, sometimes, listening to a song about loneliness is perfect. This one is by Prine, sung with Nanci Griffith.
The Speed of the Sound of Loneliness performed by Prine and Nanci Griffith

Reflective. When you want to figure out what the heck this is all about, this is a great song to help you out. By Prine but performed on this video by Bonnie Raitt:
Angel from Montgomery performed by Bonnie Raitt

Anger and disgust. If you are angry or disgusted about the war and all this pseudo-patriotism and our government's doing little for the vets, nothing better than some Prine songs. Prine has two he has resurrected from the Vietnam era -- "Flag Decal" and "Sam Stone". WARNING: This song is exceedingly sad, so better not go there if you're not ready for it. This is an old cover by Johnny Cash. Sorry for the political tune, but you know, I get pissed off about this stuff all the time. 
Sam Stone performed by Johnny Cash


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 31, 2007)

And my bad about the double post in thie forum. I accidentally posted it here before I realized it was the wrong thread. :doh:


----------

